

Why I work at 10gen on MongoDB (and why you probably should too) - nosh
http://noshpetigara.com/post/7091732384/why-i-work-at-10gen-on-mongodb-and-why-you-probably

======
jsr
Well put. Many of the same reasons I joined 10gen and am very happy to work
with Nosh ;)

